# Does everyone here have incomplete bowel movements?



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

Hi everyone, I have had leaky gas for a while and I suspect for me at least it is part of a bigger issue. I can never empty my bowels fully in the morning and my anus(?) area will be irritated and I will get lots of gas of both types, the type that flows out freely and smells like the worst sewerage and also the typical farts.

I have tried increasing fibre, metamucil, citrucel, squatty potty etc but no success so far at getting a proper bowel movement.

I believe that I may have PFD and/or weakened anus muscles as well.

Has anyone here got the same symptoms as me?


----------



## rectalsuffering (Jul 5, 2017)

I suffer from incomplete evacuation daily. My problem has been progressing for the worst. The nightmare started last year when I had a bad hemorrhoids flare up and developed anal fissure after a week-long constipation. I treated the fissure with diltiazem cream and it was a success, I no longer have the pains. But I also started having problems with evacuation every other day. My stools would just not go out even if they arrived in the anal canal and I could feel some urge. Sometimes I had to squat for 10-15 minutes, crazy. After defecation I usually felt itching and sometimes even pain if the stool was larger. At thins point I consulted with a surgeon, he told me he sees the fissure, but it's a small one and healed pretty well. Recommended taking Psyllium daily.
At first nothing happened, I just kept having the same problems for two weeks, then the stools became softer and well formed. I thought it's because of the Psyllium, but it wasn't. There were some periods when I was symptom free for 4-5 days. Felt pretty good. But that wasn't a cure by no means. I still had problems, sometimes the feces would break up and wouldn't go out completely in one go, causing me some serious pain. I remember having 9 bowel movements - just small soft pieces. My anal muscles were in so much pain that day. With time passing by my stools started being softer and softer. Soon they were loose and mushy, sometimes even watery, without exhibiting the symptomps of diarrhea. I don't know what caused this change, it was a long process, not a sudden one. Since this process started I've been going to the toilet more regulary (every day), but I suffer from incomplete evacuation. Stool is always left inside and won't come out, it's mostly small amounts of stool, that seem to be stuck deep inside. If I'd push my finger I can feel them at about 10 cm inside ( possibly even deeper, can't tell) This is causing me some severe discomfort, I feel as if something is stuck inside me. I also have itching, especially after the defecation, burning sensations, and sometimes gases, which are very uncomfortable, when they are passing around the stool that's left inside... Despite all that I don't really have the urge to go again, it is probably because the stool is stuck way above. Doctors in my country can't help me and they just diagnosed me with IBS - alternating type. However, I don't have the abdominal pain symptom, which makes me sceptical of this diagnosis. I also don't have any perriords when I would feel better (people here speak of flare ups, which I don't have, except for hemmies), I already tried all kinds of diets and medications and nothing seems to be helping.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

The only time when I have incomplete evacuation is whenever I avoid salads and leafy vegetables for more than 3 days... if I eat them at least every other day I have no problem


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

@rectalsuffering

I have been having some of these symptoms as well and suspected piles.

When you read about piles (enlarged hemorrhoids), symptoms are always: itching, pain, bright red blood, etc. But other symptoms include:

- Discomfort, you feel something in your a$shole, which is logical since there is a pile now

- Feces getting trapt by the hemorrhoids

Hemorrhoids themself don't smell obviously, but the feces can. Everytime I go for a number two, I have wash my a$shole with water. Sometimes feces are still left over when I go check a second time.


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

@rectalsuffering I always feel something and it does indeed feel a bit higher up. If I strain, a little bit does come out but the rest is still up there. When I have a proper fart forming, it is quit uncomfortable and makes me feel im having a BM but when I go to the toilet, only has comes out, and on the odd occasion a small piece of poop comes out.

@pengu can you tell me more about what you do to fix incomplete evacuation? What stretchs do you do? Also, what do you mean by taking thyroid?


----------



## rectalsuffering (Jul 5, 2017)

I've been squatting for years - its makes bm easier, but by no means a cure for my incomplete evacuation symptoms.

@ mantaray, @ Candide - I believe, at least in my case, thaat the feces are not going out completely because some of them are stuck deep inside, at the point where the sigmoid colon transforms in the rectum. I have no idea what could be wrong there. I don't think my feces are getting trapped by the hemorrhoids, because if you check any anatomy map, you will see that hemorrhoids are actually located at about 4 cm from the anal opening. If one doesn't have very large hemerrhoids in 3-4th stage, then they shouldn't be a problem for the normal passage. Certainly they can create discomfort and even make you delay going to the toilet, but for me this isn't the problem. Besides, I am starting to think that hemorrhoids are just a symptom of someting... as if things in that area aren't working right. Maybe most of us have something wrong with the pelvic floor muscles and we can't control our bowel movements well. I wish there was more research into this. I've been reading medical literature from previous decades and it seems that not much has changed in our understandings of all the anorectal problems.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2017)

Before the sigmoid resection and rectopexy i was very constipated, eventually fully blocked (strangulated sigmoid), after the surgery much much better but still had to strain and use mini enemas sometimes. Now with a couple of weeks of kettlebell swings and deep squats i have no major problems defecating, fully emptying most of the times.


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

Good to hear Mariano. I have better BMs but I also changed my diet drastically so it remains to be seen how much effect the exercises have. I usually eat melon, sushi and melon. This is basically my diet atm and I find I evacuate better than if I ate rice/chicken/carrot for dinner


----------

